# pom/shih tzu puppy



## kab

My beautiful sheltie with the blue eyes arrived at his new home in RI yesterday. Here is his replacement! A girl turned in this 4 week old puppy to the animal shelter after she was told she couldn't keep it in her apartment. Why did she even have a 4 week old away from it's mother!
















Of course, my daugher is in love







But, where was the love at 6:00 this morning when Emmie needed to be fed?







Daughter was snoozing1









She is really actually pretty good for being so young. She doesn't even whimper when I put her in the expen. I am grinding up puppy food with half goat's milk and water. She doesn't have any bottom teeth yet. Poor thing, she is chasing around my other dogs trying to nurse.

Any suggestions on puppy care will be appreciated!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, how precious. You are just so wonderful for taking in these needy babies.....









Here is an article from Drs. Foster and Smith on caring for an orphaned puppy:
Orphans: How to Raise Them

Here are some other articles that I hope will be helpful:
AKC - Care for Orphaned Puppies

Orphan Puppies: How to Raise Them

Orphaned Puppies


----------



## Scoobydoo

Awwwwwww she is adorable







You are such an angel taking such a tiny little baby in need under your wing


----------



## LoriJo

Awww, she's adorable!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me

I dont know how you can foster.....dont get me wrong. I am so thankful to people like you, however my heart would break everytime it was time for these babies to go.....kwim. Your a very kind person to take these guys in!!!!









That baby is a cutie-pa-tutie!! Love her coloring!! Good luck, let us know if you get suckered into keeping her.


----------



## jude'n'jools

OMG that is one outstandingly beautiful puppy
















I am totaly in love with her, she's simply gorgeous!

sorry i dont have any advice but i know she will thrive under your care


----------



## charmypoo

Oh my! She is one beautiful puppy. She looks older than 4 weeks to me though - that's a good thing no?


----------



## wagirl98665

What a precious little puppy girl that is.


----------



## Ladysmom

Whtat a little doll! You'll have no trouble finding her a forever home whne she gets a little older!


----------



## CandicePK

Aww good luck! She is a little doll...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Darling bundle of fluff!


----------



## PreciousPrince

OMG there is NO way I could let that one go!! She is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## kab

> Oh my! She is one beautiful puppy. She looks older than 4 weeks to me though - that's a good thing no?[/B]



They told me 4 weeks and she still stumbles and rolls over often. Plus, she doesn't have all her bottom teeth in yet. I think 4 weeks is pretty close to her age. She doesn't act like she really knows how to eat either. I know I am going to get very attached to this one because we will have her for a long time. We don't adopt them out until they are spayed.


----------



## Katkoota

OMG!!! what a sweet little thing









You are doing such a great job in taking care of needy doggies


----------



## Gemma

you have to keep her. She is too cute







no idea about puppy care here but I wouldn't give her pepsi just yet


----------



## charmypoo

She is sooo cute. I don't know how you will let her go!


----------



## kab

> you have to keep her. She is too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no idea about puppy care here but I wouldn't give her pepsi just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Okay. I will just stick to water for now.


----------



## dogloverx3

That puppy is sooooooooooo ADORABLE , I could never give her up. It just illustrates what beautiful dogs can be adopted from shelters . Sarah


----------



## LMJ

She's beautiful. She looks like a "Sandy".


----------



## Matilda's mommy




----------



## dr.jaimie

omg that last pic is fabulous!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

She is adorable!


----------



## Jacki

Oh my goodness she is so adorable!! I'm in love with her as I'm sure you are already, too!! What a precious girl.







Hubby and I would adopt her in a heartbeat when she is ready to go to her forever home (unless you decide not to give her up







)!! Best of luck nurturing her while she's still so tiny.


----------



## hambys97

Omg! That puppy is adorable! I don't know that you are going to be able to give this one up. She may have already found her forever home...


----------



## kab

> Oh my goodness she is so adorable!! I'm in love with her as I'm sure you are already, too!! What a precious girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I would adopt her in a heartbeat when she is ready to go to her forever home (unless you decide not to give her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!! Best of luck nurturing her while she's still so tiny.[/B]


I haven't made any decisions yet. As far as my hubby goes, he thinks she will be on her way when she is big enough.







My daughter will probably beg him to let her stay. She named her Emmie. 

You should see the little thing growl so tough when we pick her up. It is cute as can be. She is doing very well using the potty pads too. I had her weighed yesterday and she is 1 lb. 6oz.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Precious puppy and YOU have a heart of gold!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris

She is adorable. How big do you think she will get?


----------



## stuiesmommy

I LOVE HER!!























wow, you got some GREAT pictures!!


----------



## samsonsmom

What a precious little thing. You may just end up with this one for keeps. She is a real doll baby. Just how in the name of everything that is holy could anyone take such a wee one away from the mama! Makes me furious. Thank God for bringing her to you. She will be well cared for and no doubt will thrive.....and will eat her way into your heart like a fuzzy little termite! Rotsa ruck with being able to turn this little angel over to ANYBODY's forever home. Anyone want to make a bet on the fact that fuzz-face has already FOUND a forever home?


Samsonsmom

Reminds me, mom. Can I have a lick of your Pepsi? Sammie

No. 

OK. No harm in trying. Sam


----------



## Jacki

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=232666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness she is so adorable!! I'm in love with her as I'm sure you are already, too!! What a precious girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I would adopt her in a heartbeat when she is ready to go to her forever home (unless you decide not to give her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!! Best of luck nurturing her while she's still so tiny.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't made any decisions yet. As far as my hubby goes, he thinks she will be on her way when she is big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter will probably beg him to let her stay. She named her Emmie.
> 
> You should see the little thing growl so tough when we pick her up. It is cute as can be. She is doing very well using the potty pads too. I had her weighed yesterday and she is 1 lb. 6oz.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Wow! So tiny.







That's good that's she's using the potty pads! She sounds and looks absolutely precious--who could blame you if you decide to keep her.







She'll be with you for a few more months at least, won't she? I really admire you for doing rescue; it must be so hard sometimes, although from what I've heard it is really rewarding, too. Lately I've been thinking more and more about rescue--the more I learn about puppy mills, etc etc etc--it breaks my heart to learn about so many helpless animals who just need love and care. Anyway--not to be pushy or anything--but I am serious when I say we would adopt her, so PM me anytime if/when you decide what Emmie's future holds!!







Best of luck!


----------



## AmyGil

Oh I am so jeleous, I would love to be a foster parent, sadly I am still in school haha. 

What an adorable puppy though, I understand the love, though I also understand the need for sleep.


----------



## kab

> Oh I am so jeleous, I would love to be a foster parent, sadly I am still in school haha.
> 
> What an adorable puppy though, I understand the love, though I also understand the need for sleep.[/B]


Yes, I am understanding the need for sleep too. This little girl is up and ready for her first meal of the day before 6:00 am. At this point, I am just grateful that she lets me sleep that long. What a little stinker she is. I don't know how I will ever give her up. I am sure my husband will help me find a way.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Absolutely adorable!!







I'm so glad she is now, in your care and safe, at 4 wks old. I wonder
what happened to the rest of the litter mates and mother, do you know their story? Best of luck!!
(I love her markings, too.)


----------



## kab

> Absolutely adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad she is now, in your care and safe, at 4 wks old. I wonder
> what happened to the rest of the litter mates and mother, do you know their story? Best of luck!!
> (I love her markings, too.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


All I know is that the mom wasn't taking care of her puppies. That is why the girl got Emmie at 2 wks. When she got caught with the puppy in her apartment, she took her to the shelter. That is how I got her at 4 weeks. She will be 5 weeks old tomorrow. I am in love already.


----------



## Julie718

What a cute puppy! I don't know if I would be able to give her up!


----------

